
Chrome-To-Android Extension: Awesome, Deadly - pclark
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/chrome-to-android-push/
======
bwr
Looks like two people have already produced firefox addons for this:
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161940/>
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161941/>

------
NEPatriot
Anyone else notice the spelling mistakes? "For example, if you looking at a
page on your computer than you want to take on the go (something I do all the
time), you can now just use a Chrome extension and with one click, it
automatically appears on your phone." you're, then.

~~~
th
Actually: you're, that

------
watty
Definitely a cool feature but I don't get the "deadly" part. You need to be
logged into your Google Account in order to send remote commands. It seems
that pop-ups on your phone would be the least of your worries...

------
hasanove
Does not seem to work with Google Apps account (

------
anigbrowl
Strangely, I get a server error in the browser every time I try to use this.
Also, Windows (7) has taken to asking me if I want to give the browser admin
privileges every time I launch.

~~~
cscotta
I'm having the same problem (server error, but on a Mac) - it's good to know
we're not the only ones.

My phone is registered using a custom domain, but I switched the account to a
GMail address and ensured I was signed in using a standard Google account when
installing the extension. Perhaps it's an issue with phones tied to GAFYD
accounts. Is yours?

~~~
anigbrowl
I think my problem was tied to an underlying flaw in the Java runtime, because
I had several new problems after installing the C2P thing - starting Chrome
would ask for admin permission every time, apps couldn't be enabled and so on.
New JRE + uninstall and reinstall of Chrome and everything's fine now. Gotta
love browser sync.

Now that it's working, it's pretty fast and effective; I look forward to
seeing what else can be done with it. For example, it could be very handy for
trip planning and so forth.

------
hedgehog
Similar idea but implemented w/ a bookmarklet:

<http://pagestackandroid.appspot.com>

~~~
dannyr
Ha! I was at Google IO during the demo and I was like, that looks familiar!

------
stretchwithme
amazing. before I had to text the link and then click it. But now I just have
to send the link and no click needed.

yeah, thanks, but no. having things sent from the network launching on my
phone seems not worth avoiding the work of touching the screen.

but I will try it and see for myself.

~~~
enjo
The big deal here is that you can launch intents from your browser. This is
really similar to what we used to do back-in-the-day with SMS interception. It
was a really useful technique.

This gives us something really similar on Android phones. It's not really just
about getting something to open in your browser. You'll eventually see this
deeply integrated into actual apps, and that's really cool.

------
wendroid
Bookmarks : I already do this with Firefox / Delicious and it goes both ways
and to every computer I use and anyone who is interested.

Maps : I already do that with Google's My Maps Editor and any Google Maps
compatible browser. I sit at my desk and update pins to my hearts content and
when I want to see them on my G1 phone I just run the My Maps app, including
single clicks to Street View etc.

One feature I actually want is 'reply by voice message' like Nokias have. I
think it is an under-explored area. I've oft wondered why store-and-forward
voice messages aren't more widespread. Scroll to a contact, click 'send voice
msg' say what you want, hit send.

~~~
superdude
How do you get Delicious to work with the Android browser?

~~~
th
There are various Delicious apps. The beelicious app works pretty well, but it
lacks the ability to view bundles (which is only a problem if you depend on
them).

